# Phrag. Les Dirroulles (Sorcerers Apprentice 4N ‘Fantastic’ x Grande 4N Gigantea)



## Inge (Nov 10, 2018)

I can not bloom this plant in California. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2018)

Drop the night temp to 55 - 60 day temp. 75 - 80


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 11, 2018)

Is it getting enough sun?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2018)

Move to Ohio!


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 13, 2018)

I second the temperature differential. Or move to Michigan... Nobody should be forced to move to Ohio.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 14, 2018)

*Phrag. Les Dirroulles (Sorcerers Apprentice 4N Fantastic x Grande 4N Gigantea)*



littlefrog said:


> I second the temperature differential. Or move to Michigan... Nobody should be forced to move to Ohio.





Arent they both the same? Both flat, have sub par pro football teams and get scads of lake effect snow! (Just kidding New York State isnt much different though it has some non flat)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## littlefrog (Nov 15, 2018)

Just the southeast part of Michigan is flat... And the middle part. But is pretty hilly around the edges at least.


----------

